# 04 can't do donuts



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

i was trying to shoot a video of the Goat doing donuts but somehow it wont do it does anybody know if there is anything in the differential that would stop me from doing them. I tried a burnout and it does it with both tires so i don't know what can be causing this
thnkx


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You have another thread in GTO General Discussions called "Can't do Donuts", Forums frown on cross posting because if all members posted the same thread 2 or 3 times a forum would be very confusing.

I am closing this thread and here is the link to your other thread for those who wish to reply;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=800


----------

